# Race Cancelled : 2005 Roar New England On-road Carpet Shoot-out Championship



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Due to complications from the pending Carpet Nationals at Hobby Chamber, this level 2 carpet on road race on 11/13/05 has been cancelled and will not be rescheduled. There will be a regular club race that day instead.



We apologized for any inconvenience.





Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

